# Donnie(Red Tiger Oscar)



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

hey guys








you all know my oscar donnie..
he is huge now..
he was in a tank with big knife fish and one day he killed her..that was a very sad day for me..








now he is alone in 800lt tank and he don t want a new tank mate..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a damn near perfect oscar. makes me really want an oscar again! love it man.


----------

